# Positioning of Internal External filter Inlets/Outlets



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Experts.

For some time now i've been pondering the best way to place my filter inlets/outlets.

I have a Juwel Rio 180 litre and it has a built in filter on the right hand side of the tank. Its powered by a simpl powerhead with an adjustable nozzle to direct the water output. Its pretty harsh on the output and causes a lot of waving of plants if they are in the way of its flow. 

In addition to this, I have an Eheim Classic External filter. I intend to have a lily pipe on the end of the outlet rather than the standard spray bar to improve circulation. 

I will have a small glass CO2 diffuser as well replacing the massive towelike presence of the standard JBL Proflora diffuser.

My question is this: With all that equipment, where should i place the external filter inlet and outlet, where should the internal outlet point to, and where should the diffuser be placed?

I'm after good circulation as you would expect for a planted tank and i'm wanting the circulation to hopefully improve my water clarity. I can see soem particles floating at different areas in the tank and dont forsee them getting trapped in the filters.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If there is room on either side of the tank I think that is the best place. Try to have the inlet and outlet of the same side so it creates a circular water movement. Does that make sense?


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

I think i understand where you mean. 

do you mean like i have drawn on the attachment?

Where also, should i put the diffuser?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's close. I meant more on either end of the tank so the flow goes longways across the tank. The diffuser is usually put on the opposite site of the filter inlet/outlet.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Erm, i'm not quite getting what you mean. Can you do a diagram?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

See how the inlet / outlet are on the leftside of the tank in this picture of Ian's tank? http://forum.sfbaaps.com/files/oct_31_small_146.jpg 
Then notice that the diffuser is on the opposite side.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahh... suddenly its clicked what you meant.

I think i may have a problem then. On the right side of the diagram, the solid black box reprisents the internal filter. the outlet can only be moved up and down. The tank is a closed lid type and there are cutouts for the external filter already in place. my only option to avoid making my living room look a mess witht he pipes being visable woudl be to move the external inlet/outlet to the left nad side. This would then be fighting against the flow of the internal 

I'll have to pla around and see which has the best effect.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Having them on the left side could still work in that situation. It would create two different circular patterns that met somewhere near the middle of the tank. Then the diffuser could be put on either side of the tank.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Would that not mean all the muck doesnt get caught in the filter but would gather in the middle?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think it would be okay. The circular movement created is from top to bottom, not side to side so the bottom current moves towards the inlet.


----------

